# Alenka Bikar what an ASS!



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 15, 2008)

All in favor of a new Olympic Sport:  Ass Judging say aye


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 15, 2008)

Go ahead, fire the starting pistol...my old ass could chase that down.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2008)

please, no one post a front pic of her, don't ruin this.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 15, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Go ahead, fire the starting pistol...my old ass could chase that down.



Okay, that I laughed at.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Go ahead, fire the starting pistol...my old ass could chase that down.



It's also funny because it's entirely true.

If I have a long run that I need to get done, forget the TV, I just go directly behind the girl with the best ass and try to catch up to her and bite it.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 15, 2008)

Good Lord!!!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 15, 2008)

I just shot a load all over my keyboard!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 15, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> It's also funny because it's entirely true.
> 
> If I have a long run that I need to get done, forget the TV, I just go directly behind the girl with the best ass and try to catch up to her and bite it.



Finally! Something we can agree on.


Race Ya!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Kel, this might be the cure for your quad-cramps. Just think about that bedunkadunk when you're running those 10 degree inclines.


----------

